# has anyone bought a lab from candlewood?



## honkerhound (Dec 31, 2012)

My best hunting dog is getting up there in yrs, she is now 10. I've been looking into some bloodlines. Candlewood, Jazztime, and 1 in NC. Has anyone had any dealings with them I would love your imput. I don't want a line with Lean Mac blood, its my opinion that he has been over bred. Thanks


----------



## honkerhound (Dec 31, 2012)

And if anyone has anyother lines that I should look at that would be helpful also.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My favorite is the Cedarwood line, which produces some amazing block-headed labs. I also like the Borador line. Best dog I ever had the pleasure of owning had both in its pedigree. That dog could retrieve and hunted upland birds as well. Awesome temperament, excellent with kids and he was smart enough to make up for my amateur training skills. That is just me though. Good luck in your search and finding one you like.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just another option.....These folks are located in Grantsville.....
http://rosewoodretrievers.com/


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

honkerhound said:


> I don't want a line with Lean Mac blood, its my opinion that he has been over bred. Thanks


Lean Mac was bred a lot for a reason. He was just that good! These days most field bred dogs will have him in the pedigree at some point, probably 3-5 generations back.

Candlewood produces some of the best dogs ever, they are not going to be cheap, but you know what you are getting and they will be genetically sound.

There are a lot of very well bred dogs throughout the country and even a few very nice litters here in Utah each year. Do your homework and figure out what you are after in a dog. Are you looking for a family/ hunting companion, do you want to play in Hunt Tests or Compete at the top in Field Trials?

The kennels you mentioned are the right ones and you are on the right path.... I just would not disregard a litter just cause Max (Lean Mac) is in there somewhere.

My 2 cents


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't dealt with Candlewoods but hard to imagine you could go wrong. She has bred some outstanding Labradors and people rave about their dealings with her. 

She was recently named breeder of the year by AKC, I bet she makes into the Labrador Hall of Fame before long.

I'm with birdboy regarding Lean Mac.


----------

